# Bagging for multiples



## Nonnie 24 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a school who orders 4-packs of t-shirts and I need to pack the shirts in plastic. Can anyone recommend what bag would be the proper size and if I should get bags that have a flap and seal? The order isn't big enough for a fulfillment house or to purchase any equipment, but I do need to get this multiples bundled by 4 of each size. Also, where can I get the size sticker for the outside of the bags?


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I buy them on ebay

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

